# Townhouses: R-3 under residential code, R-2 under building code



## garrett (Dec 31, 2011)

With a townhouse apartment project, if you start code review in building code (CBC based on IBC in California), you will define it as an R-2 occupancy group, since there are more than two attached dwellings. That leads you to Table 503, which lays out max height & area based on construction type, obvioulsly aiming for V-B non-rated...

Next, see what CRC, based on IRC, has to say about it. Residential code puts it in R-3 occupancy group. No mention of max floor area right?, though it does specify must be no more than three stories in height. So in theory you could do a row of townhouses that goes on for miles, one unit after another, with properly detailed fire resistive common walls between them?

Also, I am asking, since CRC applies, we only need to do code review under that code, no need to even consider the implications of the CBC right? Other than applicable sections such as Ch.11A for accessibility as referred to by the residential code, of course.

I just want to prevent the trouble of having to design under both codes at the same time.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, No mention of max floor area.

In theory you could do a row of townhouses that goes on for miles, In theory.

If it is a Townhouse, the CRC applies, you do not consider the CBC unless specified in the CRC to do so.

Unless required by lending sources, R3 exempt from accessibility requirements.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2011)

No access to CA codes, but unless they amended the heck out of them, yes, true townhouse construction can go on for miles,


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> No access to CA codes, but unless they amended the heck out of them, yes, true townhouse construction can go on for miles,


YES, They amended the heck out of them

Access to CA codes,

http://ftp.resource.org/codes.gov/

And yes, in theory, you could do a row of townhouses that goes on for miles.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link, kinda figured they'd have their way with them.


----------



## Alias (Jan 3, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, kinda figured they'd have their way with them.


Boy howdy did they!  ; )


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Yes, No mention of max floor area. In theory you could do a row of townhouses that goes on for miles, In theory.  If it is a Townhouse, the CRC applies, you do not consider the CBC unless specified in the CRC to do so. Unless required by lending sources, R3 exempt from accessibility requirements.


  In so far as I recall, four joined townhouses are covered by the Fair Housing accessibility requirements...and, based on my experience at Pulte, even detached single family homes can be scoped under Fair Housing for accessibility purposes on a case by case basis...just categorically refuse to make modifications requested by a disabled person.


----------



## garrett (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks.

Yes, Fair Housing does apply. Since in CA we start with CBC Ch 11A.

The one-story units are considered "Covered Multifamily Dwellings" and all of them must be adaptable and on an accessible route. Per CBC 1102A.1

For the two-story units they are not "Covered" units, and just 10% of these units must comply with CBC 1102A.3.

Requires main entry on accessible route, powder room or bathroom on main level on accessible route, and any primary type spaces on main level must be on accessible route, but not nearly as detailed requirements as for "covered" units.

Also federal dollars mean it requires compliance with UFAS accessibility standards too. For that one it is 5% of total units no matter how many stories, and if more than one bedroom, then at least two bedrooms must be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> In so far as I recall, four joined townhouses are covered by the Fair Housing accessibility requirements...and, based on my experience at Pulte, even detached single family homes can be scoped under Fair Housing for accessibility purposes on a case by case basis...just categorically refuse to make modifications requested by a disabled person.


*Fair Housing Act Guidelines.*



> To be a covered unit, all of the finished living space must be on the same floor, that is, be a single-story unit, such as *single-story townhouses, *villas, or patio apartments....The Guidelines require accessible routes to connect buildings containing covered dwelling units (those with one or more elevators and ground floors of other buildings, *except two-story townhouses) *and accessible facilities, elements, and spaces on the same site....


http://www.huduser.org/portal/publications/fairfull.pdf

* yes, it is a case by case basis...*


----------

